# Simplicity at Its Best



## GaryK

Hey, that's pretty cool! I like the option of using a pencil of scribe!

I think I'll have to get one.


----------



## cajunpen

That is neat. It's always nice to find a useful tool at a good price. Good review - Thanks.


----------



## Karson

Great review and a great tool.


----------



## sIKE

I been on a marking and measuring device buying binge and I feel the hunger building yet again!


----------



## GaryK

Rockler does have it online:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=5784

If you enter in promotion code V8752 you get free shipping too.

Can't beat that. Just ordered mine.


----------



## itsme_timd

Thanks Gary - I couldn't find it there when I searched last night. I've updated the review.


----------



## GaryK

Actually I didn't find it there either, but Google did.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

wow thats really cool. i think i just may have to look into that.


----------



## GaryK

BTW that free shipping thing is good until March 24th 2008.


----------



## runngt

Now that is a tool that I can use and it won't break the bank, thanks for the review!


----------



## Grumpy

Neat tool Tim, thanks for the review.


----------

